# Bottechia Sizing Help - CF662/Motobecane Century



## hunter111 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am looking at getting the CF662 off ebay but I can't decide which frame size to go with. I am 6'0", 32.5" inseam, 25" torso, 25" arms.
I can't decide between the 55cm and the 58cm. 
I noticed this looks like the same frame as the Motobecane Century series.
In Specialized, the 56cm tarmac fits perfectly.

Can anyone provide any insight? I read somewhere that some of the Mercier bikes came in 1 cm more than advertised but I'm not sure about these.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

58 cm. you will need 110+ stem.
with 55 you will need at least 130 mm stem.

Or do a math yourself:
1. run a fit calculator at competitivecyclist.com
2. geometry is available at bikesdirect Motobecane Century or pedalforce.com RS.
3. pay attention to effective top tube, head tube and


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

sokudo said:


> 58 cm. you will need 110+ stem.
> with 55 you will need at least 130 mm stem.
> 
> Or do a math yourself:
> ...



Wow. Truly impressive how you nailed his perfect size without any information. You must do fittings for a living.


----------



## hunter111 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok. I realize it is kind of silly asking for help on sizing online, not to mention buying a bike online that I've never tried out. But I thought the value was there so I went for it. 

I ended up using a couple of online calculators at competitivecyclist (thanks sokudo) and beatnik's spreadsheet (on weightweenies forum). They both put on the smaller frame size. That also matched the advice I received that you can make a smaller bike bigger moreso than a bigger bike smaller.

Let's hope it all works out.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Wow. Truly impressive how you nailed his perfect size without any information. You must do fittings for a living.


He gave his dimensions and I happen to know this frame geometry having dealt with the same question recently. 

As far as doing it for a living -- well, thanks, but the enumeration is not very tempting, isn't it, not to mention suffering through all sorts of customers.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

hunter111 said:


> Ok. I realize it is kind of silly asking for help on sizing online, not to mention buying a bike online that I've never tried out. But I thought the value was there so I went for it.
> 
> I ended up using a couple of online calculators at competitivecyclist (thanks sokudo) and beatnik's spreadsheet (on weightweenies forum). They both put on the smaller frame size. That also matched the advice I received that you can make a smaller bike bigger moreso than a bigger bike smaller.
> 
> Let's hope it all works out.


Have a look here:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200.../probikes/thor_hushovd_credit_agricole_look08
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=ivan_basso_trek07
Both Hushovd and Basso are 6'0". Hushovd runs an undersized 55 TT with 140 (!) stem which is extreme, while Basso has 57 TT and what looks like 120-130 stem.

To find the right sized frame you have to start with the top tube size. A seat tube size can be compensated by a seat post with minimal consequences while incorrect TT/stem sizes for the same reach will cause a different weight distribution and bike handling.

What TT size were you recommended by calculators?


----------



## hunter111 (Jul 8, 2008)

Competitivecyclist: 54.9cm - 55.3cm (comp/eddy fit) 
Beatnik: 53.5cm

I don't feel like I need to be as aero as the pros so I'm thinking the 55 will be ok. What has been your recent experience? Are those pro bikes you referenced the same geometry as the Bottecchia?

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 34.5
Trunk: 24.5
Forearm: 13.5
Arm: 26
Thigh: 22.75
Lower Leg: 22
Sternal Notch: 57.5
Total Body Height: 71


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 56.8 - 57.3
Seat tube range c-t: 58.5 - 59.0
Top tube length: 54.9 - 55.3
Stem Length: 11.2 - 11.8
BB-Saddle Position: 83.0 - 85.0
Saddle-Handlebar: 52.9 - 53.5
Saddle Setback: 4.7 - 5.1


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.0 - 58.5
Seat tube range c-t: 59.7 - 60.2
Top tube length: 54.9 - 55.3
Stem Length: 10.1 - 10.7
BB-Saddle Position: 82.2 - 84.2
Saddle-Handlebar: 53.7 - 54.3
Saddle Setback: 5.9 - 6.3


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 59.7 - 60.2
Seat tube range c-t: 61.4 - 61.9
Top tube length: 56.1 - 56.5
Stem Length: 10.3 - 10.9
BB-Saddle Position: 80.5 - 82.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 55.4 - 56.0
Saddle Setback: 5.4 - 5.8


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Ahh, so you have 34.5 inseam, not 32.5 as in original message, and 5'11 height. In that case, 55 frame with 55 TT is likely a better option. 58 will feel too long for you. Besides, this frame has rather longish head tube, so 55 will give you more option when you would like to go lower.

Note that you will have lots of seat post showing: calculators recommend seat tube sizes that come with 58-59 frames 

I'm riding 58 with 57 TT and 110 stem. Frame is a bit long, but altogether it fits fine. I'm 71.5 height and 34 inseam. 

Geometry of the pros' bikes is similar, if you know what to look for. Seat tube and head tube angles in those sizes are pretty much the same 73+/-0.5 unless it is Colnago. So you look at TT, stem and keep in mind that pros tend to like keep handlebars low. Competitive Fit vs. French Fit shows it.

Other thing you may do is try to ride a couple of bikes with effective TTs in 55-57 range and see how that feels.

Or, and you may look for handling comments in bikeforums.net for Pedal Force RS. They had a group buy a year or so ago, and that frame has the same geometry.


----------



## hunter111 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, when I had someone to help me take measurements, they changed (surprise surprise). And I was disheartened that I seem to have shrunk .75" in height since the last time I measured 10 years ago (weird).

Thanks for your input. So I am still 90% sold on the 55. With so much seatpost, I am a bit worried about the height drop from saddle to handlebars. But I guess an adjustable stem and/or risers might help with that.

I went out to ride a 565 TT w/ 100mm stem = felt pretty good, Giant OCR1 with a 550 TT w/100mm stem = felt a little cramped. So your assessment of needing a longer stem seems accurate.


----------



## Oatbran (Apr 27, 2005)

Dude, are you my brother? He has the exact same measurements. :yikes: :idea:


----------

